# Official "Timeshare Complaints" submission form



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2008)

Since we know there are countless people out there who just want their voice to be heard...but do not wish to do so in a public forum...or lack the ability to post here.  I have created an official timeshare complaint submission form for any and all to use that is completely independent of TUG or TUGBBS membership.

Yes you can post here...but not everyone wants to register and or post here.

Yes you can submit a poor review...but you have to be a TUG member for that.

This form will be used for us to track complaints from any and all timeshare related businesses and is available to any single person on the internet!

Feel upset about how you were treated during a presentation or stay?

Annoyed at the process of someone trying to sell your timeshare?

Fed up with anything timeshare related?

Vent here...and we can perhaps privately help you with advice if possible...but the intention of this form is to establish and maintain a "report card" so to speak of poor experiences in the timeshare community!

http://www.tug2.com/complaints


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 31, 2008)

I get the feeling this will be very popular.


----------

